# How many supermarket employees were infected?



## Gordanus (28 Jun 2020)

I've been wondering about this - they have high interaction with the public, few are wearing masks, yes they have screens at checkouts, but I haven't heard of a spike of supermarket workers having Covid19. Hospital workers obviously have close contant, with confirmed cases, for longer periods. But if supermarket workers are ok, then maybe it's length/duration of contact that makes the difference?


----------



## odyssey06 (29 Jun 2020)

I can't track down the article - the number was quite small. However those were declared cases. People could have turned up for work with it or be asymptomatic and so it wouldn't show up. You would really need spot testing to be sure. 
But unlike meat processing plants, there were no declared clusters / spikes.


----------



## Drakon (29 Jun 2020)

Gordanus said:


> ...then maybe it's length/duration of contact that makes the difference?



The length of time of a “close contact” is defined as 15 minutes.


----------

